# Taboo to like Shaun White



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

First Justin Bieber and now Shaun White.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

I think most of it has to do with Shaun White capitalizing on his skills and having massive exposure. So, if you're the kind of person who gets tired of seeing his face on gum, or whatever, I would guess you'd get tired of seeing him win every time he sets foot into a half-pipe. 

TL;DR:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

From other top pro riders, I think there's a lot of jealousy toward SW. He's making SOOOOO much more money than everyone else. I also think SW makes his own bed a lot because he does have an attitude that he's far superior to everyone else.

From riders' perspectives, I think there's just a lot of backlash because SW is just a superpipe rider. He doesn't really do anything else. The vast majority of snowboarders don't care about superpipe. They don't ride half pipe and don't really care all that much about it. All the publicity and hype in snowboarding outside of the sport comes from superpipe. The .01% of snowboarding gets 99.9% of the hype and publicity when it comes to mass media. SW is the best superpipe rider in the world, hands down. But, he's not even close to being the best overall snowboarder in the world and I think that's why there's a lot of "hate" toward SW from a lot of riders.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Louie Vito's response is understandable. He is his own person. SW is the 800lb gorilla in popular snowboarding. Yes.

It's like Tiger Woods. People get pissed when it's all anyone talks about in Golfing.

Plus Shaun White is a bit of a dick. But he's famous, he makes a ton of money, he fucked Bar Rafaeli. He earned it. He didn't luck into this. He's got skills and is even a pretty good skateboarder.

I don't like his riding as I don't like riding or watching pipe. But I don't hate him for it. Fuck it. Haters gonna hate. Let them hate and watch the money pile up.

Right after he started to blow up I saw him cruising by my moms house in a baby blue Lambo. Dick.

This was before I started snowboarding. But I instantly asked my wife (who did board) was that Shaun White?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> First Justin Bieber and now Shaun White.


+1!!! This guy has openly admitted to trolling, yet we still fall for his retarded threads? I think it's just about time for the ban hammer!


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't seen a single person hate on Shaun White in this forum yet, so why on earth did you bring up this subject? I agree with the above posters about Shaun, but.... why bring up the subject in the first place....


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

90% hate him because it's the cool thing to do and the other 10% have a legit reason.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Atoxa said:


> I haven't seen a single person hate on Shaun White in this forum yet, so why on earth did you bring up this subject? I agree with the above posters about Shaun, but.... why bring up the subject in the first place....


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't have a reason to hate him, I really just hate all the hype he gets outside of superpipe. He is by far the best superpipe rider, no question. What bugs me is when they put up SHAUN WHITE VS MARK MCMORRIS, THE SHOWDOWN - on slopestyle. Like wtf? Shaun didn't even qualify last year!!!! (if I remember right). He gets so much attention that it's annoying. Every rider in slopestyle had their run compared to Shauns. There are so many slopestyle riders that are just as good as Shaun yet he gets tons of hype.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Variety of factors:

One: he's ubiquitous with the sport. Which makes his target the biggest. Which is annoying because personally he's a douche. I'd say Travis Rice is probably number two popularity wise (correct me if I'm wrong) but people still love him (see below as why).
Two: He's a whore, massively so. Shaun White scooters? Get the fuck out. Shaun White gum? Target collection? Fucking really dude? 
Three: He's anti social.
Four: He's a bitch, he declined SuperNatural last year. Fucking why? It's the biggest and best riders on a huge one of a kind course. Why would you decline that?
Five: Just jealousy, for 1-4 above..he's still rich and to some people that means he's a sellout.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Funny thing is I only hear about Shaun White on this forum or at the x games. Other than that, he's hardly even part of snowboarding.


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> From other top pro riders, I think there's a lot of jealousy toward SW. He's making SOOOOO much more money than everyone else. I also think SW makes his own bed a lot because he does have an attitude that he's far superior to everyone else.
> 
> From riders' perspectives, I think there's just a lot of backlash because SW is just a superpipe rider. He doesn't really do anything else. The vast majority of snowboarders don't care about superpipe. They don't ride half pipe and don't really care all that much about it. All the publicity and hype in snowboarding outside of the sport comes from superpipe. The .01% of snowboarding gets 99.9% of the hype and publicity when it comes to mass media. SW is the best superpipe rider in the world, hands down. But, he's not even close to being the best overall snowboarder in the world and I think that's why there's a lot of "hate" toward SW from a lot of riders.
> 
> Just my thoughts.


Well I believe you're right on the idea super pipe gets the most attention. Because when I go to the resort, I don't really see anyone in the half pipe. Probably because it's alot harder and not as much fun as the park. So it's becomes more of a discipline and those who excel get the fame. 

SW is amazing at pipe, but when I watched him do Slopestyle it just was not up to par with his pipe riding. McMorris must be stoked to beat an icon of snowboarding though. I'm glad they added slopestyle to the Olympics so I think he'll get even more recognition since that's where you really become famous.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

trapper said:


>


sums it up


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

JetFalcon said:


> Well I believe you're right on the idea super pipe gets the most attention. Because when I go to the resort, I don't really see anyone in the half pipe. Probably because it's alot harder and not as much fun as the park. So it's becomes more of a discipline and those who excel get the fame.


I must congratulate you on somehow being just enough of a troll to piss everyone off, but not enough to get banned! :bowdown:


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

People forget he used to own both halfpipe AND slopestyle competitions until he stopped competing in slopestyle.


----------



## JetFalcon (Feb 12, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I must congratulate you on somehow being just enough of a troll to piss everyone off, but not enough to get banned! :bowdown:


Well if you don't like my posts why do you read them?


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

He competed in slopestyle this year in Xgames bro


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Funny thing is I only hear about Shaun White on this forum or at the x games.


^
Its also because he's a ranga, and we all like to see them succeed.

/endthread.


----------

